
Obama wants Congress to increase prison sentences for hackers - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/obama-wants-congress-to-increase-prison-sentences-for-hackers/
======
chrisbennet
If we made the penalties as severe as say, lying to congress when you're the
head of the NSA, that would make those hackers think twice. /sarcasm

------
em3rgent0rdr
horrible. Guaranteed to be abused.

------
at-fates-hands
This was going to happen in the wake of the Sony DDoS. Right now, there's a
huge public outcry to apply the full force of the law against "hackers".

Considering these attacks are starting to increase and their durations are
getting longer (The Sony DDoS went on for several weeks) people are getting
fed up and want someone to do something about it.

